# Christchurch 26,000 building sections should be released in 2013



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

> The Canterbury Earthquake Recovery Authority says 26,000 sections should be coming to market for development in the devastated city of Christchurch next year.


That should create a lot of building trade jobs, and boost the revenues of builders supply companies, read the story here

Thousands of Chch sections coming to market - Residential Property - NZ Herald News


----------

